# Stroking your hog?



## Lilbabezhayley (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone stroke their hogs, and do they like it? my male and female hate it they just huff up at me but my female does like her belly and her chin being stroked haha.


----------



## Pawlove (Sep 16, 2010)

Mine never really like stroking, he just loves snuggling  Sometimes he lets me stroke his quills though, but never let me touch his belly. 

it's funny, I've never know that there's a hedgie that refuse quill-stroking but not belly touch. But that's really nice if you can pet her belly


----------



## Lilbabezhayley (Aug 7, 2012)

yeah she can be quite cute, my male is just quite huffy he prefers running around of rolling in his tray of chinchila dust. check this video out i thought it was quite funny...


----------



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

Milo does like to be stroked, but only for 5-10min. He is sensitive around the belly though. Its weird some days he lets me stroke his belly and others he just huffs and puffs.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Neytiri loves her ears and chin rubbed


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle seems to enjoy her back quills being petted, however if I get to close to her head the visor instantly lowers and I get a very loud forceful HUFF.


----------



## Lilbabezhayley (Aug 7, 2012)

haha awww, i never knew my girl could huff so much till she had her babies, they are 3 weeks old now and she huffs mentally whenever i go in hr cage now


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dallas will let me but after 10 minutes he gets bored of watching the Olympics or animal planet and just d rather use me as his own persona il jungle gym or wants to go between the couch cushion, he let's me play with his feet and rub his belly and cheeks :3 he doesn't really like his visor quills being touched though.


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Tank doesn't mind me touching his belly, which is awesome cause he's soft there. =D He used to let me stroke his back when he was younger, but now huffs when I attempt it, especially by visor quills. He also doesn't like me holding his feet, so I'm trying to play with them a bit more in order for him to get used to it.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman enjoys a good petting; standard petting, tummy rubs, and snout rubs are all things he likes. He'll usually fall asleep if he's getting a tummy rub. Near bed time on most nights, we'll both splat out on the couch facing each other so that I can pet his back and rub his snout at the same time. If I stop or move, he'll usually wriggle in closer to get some more.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Squiggy doesn't mind back pets, but hes more explorer than cuddler so I can only do it while hes asleep. Once he's awake he just wants to zoom around. Thalia loooooves cuddles, and she'll let me stroke her back, rub her ears, face, nose, and play with her feet. She falls asleep when I stroke her back


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Ollie lets me stroke him and when he is tired he lets me rub his belly  he is a sweet hedgie and its hard to believe I only got him a week ago. He is a very tolerating hedgie.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Aero lets me stroke/ pet his quills, but i don't know if he likes it.. he might just tolerate it  

He puts up a little fuss when i touch his belly or face but once he calms down he likes it when i rub my fingers on his ears


----------

